# Clo có gây kích ứng mắt không?



## vtkong (24/9/20)

Clo có gây kích ứng mắt không?
Một trong những phàn nàn phổ biến về bơi lội là nước hồ bơi dường như ảnh hưởng đến mắt của mọi người, cụ thể là làm cho chúng chuyển sang màu đỏ và khiến chúng bị ngứa. Giả định của chúng tôi khi bị kích ứng thường là một phản ứng đầu gối như "phải có quá nhiều clo trong hồ bơi" khi chúng tôi nhận ra đó là một huyền thoại đô thị. Mặc dù sự kích ứng không phải là tưởng tượng, nhưng nó có nhiều khả năng liên quan đến tình trạng vệ sinh kém trong nước của những người bơi lội hơn là nồng độ clo cao bất thường.
Ngứa mắt là gì?
Viêm kết mạc hay “mắt đỏ” là tình trạng viêm kết mạc — lớp mô mỏng trong suốt bao phủ lòng trắng của mắt. Bạn có thể gặp các triệu chứng ở một hoặc cả hai mắt và có thể dẫn đến cảm giác sạn, ngứa, rát hoặc chảy nước mắt nhiều. Mí mắt của bạn có thể sưng lên, mắt bạn có thể đỏ và trở nên nhạy cảm với ánh sáng.
Khi mắt bị ngập trong nước có clo, lớp màng nước mắt thường đóng vai trò là lá chắn cho giác mạc của bạn có thể bị rửa trôi, đặc biệt nếu hóa chất của nước bị tắt. Các giác mạc bị mất nước và độ nhạy tăng lên.
Clo có gây kích ứng mắt không?
Viêm kết mạc do 3 nguyên nhân: nhiễm trùng, dị ứng và tiếp xúc với hóa chất. Khử trùng bể bơi thực sự là một trong những tuyến phòng thủ đầu tiên chống lại tình trạng này vì nó tiêu diệt vi khuẩn có hại và bất cứ thứ gì vi rút có thể xâm nhập vào bể bơi. Giữ cho hồ bơi của bạn được cân bằng đúng cách là điều mà Trung tâm Kiểm soát và Phòng ngừa Dịch bệnh Hoa Kỳ gọi là “cách bảo vệ đầu tiên chống lại vi trùng có thể khiến người bơi bị ốm”. Các yếu tố quan trọng nhất để ngăn chặn những con bọ này là clo (hoặc bất kỳ chất khử trùng nào bạn chọn) và độ pH . Hai yếu tố này là những yếu tố làm nhiệm vụ bảo vệ chống lại nhiều loại vi khuẩn và vi rút có thể được đưa vào hồ bơi bởi người bơi, không chỉ viêm kết mạc mà còn rối loạn tiêu hóa, tai người bơi và nhiễm trùng da.
Viêm kết mạc có khả năng khởi phát bất kỳ ai bị dị ứng theo mùa hiện có. Những người khác có thể có độ nhạy được xác định trước với một số hóa chất được sử dụng trong nước hồ bơi. Mang GOGGLES là một cách tuyệt vời để ngăn ngừa sự khởi phát của viêm kết mạc cho bất kỳ ai có xu hướng này.
Điều gì gây ra mắt đỏ?
Một yếu tố trong huyền thoại về mắt đỏ có liên quan đến một sai lầm khác ở hồ bơi - ý tưởng rằng bạn không nên đi tiểu trong hồ bơi vì clo giết chết những gì có hại trong nước tiểu. Mặc dù không có gì lạ khi đi tè trong hồ bơi (cứ 5 người trưởng thành thì có một người bắt gặp) nhưng nó có thể gây hại cho sức khỏe người bơi. Clo phản ứng với nước tiểu và các chất phụ gia khó chịu khác do người bơi mang theo trong nước và tạo ra các chất gây kích ứng trong nước và trong không khí - đặc biệt có hại trong môi trường hồ bơi trong nhà.
Nếu bạn là chủ sở hữu hồ bơi muốn theo dõi nước để đảm bảo mắt người bơi không bị kích ứng, hãy đảm bảo tối ưu hóa hóa học trong hồ bơi của bạn. Điều này có nghĩa là đặc biệt chú ý đến độ pH (giữ trong khoảng 7,2-7,8) và mức clo (từ 1-3 ppm). Kiểm tra nước của bạn THƯỜNG GẶP — nhiều như trước MỌI lần bơi. Điều này sẽ làm cho nước hoàn hảo để tiêu diệt vi khuẩn và giữ cho người bơi thoải mái.
nguyendunga3 » О Джазе и не только....
Viewing nguyendunga3's profile | Profiles v2 | Gaia Online
Member Profile: nguyendunga3 | Blurb Books
nguyendunga3 » Офіційний сайт Кам'янець-Подільської міської ради
User nguyendunga3 - Typemock Q&A
http://www.mickartvideo.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1608414
https://ola.oi.edu.sg/forums/user/nguyendunga3
http://georgia-news.org/user/nguyendunga3/
http://finger.sentav.com/user/nguyendunga3/
https://www.empowher.com/users/nguyendunga3
http://www.cnccode.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
http://www.usafreeclassifieds.org/classifieds/user/profile/142887
http://www.associazionehombre.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1593526
http://xn--80aakbafh6ca3c.xn--p1ai/user/nguyendunga3/
https://menak.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
https://setiweb.ssl.berkeley.edu/beta/team_display.php?teamid=883207
http://www.emozioniamoci.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=591544
https://weblib.lib.umt.edu/redirect.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
http://prima-ballett.de/user/nguyendunga3/
http://zermattgroove.ch/zg2014/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=55423
http://web.imim.mcu.edu.tw/zh-hant/comment/483448#comment-483448
http://quoratravel.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
https://mail.34782.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
http://board4me.com/user/profile/124222
http://vpi3pl.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1797807
https://sundaynews.info/user/nguyendunga3/
http://knsz.prz.edu.pl/forum/member.php?action=profile&uid=545623
http://www.buyselltrademyanmar.com/user/profile/272024
https://www.princeclassified.com/user/profile/92873
http://rust.freelan.biz/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendunga3
http://www.interleads.net/classifieds/user/profile/154879
https://www.pinterest.com/francklutz06todqgg/
http://e-kafstires.gr/kafstires/the...ption=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=50998
https://lookbook.nu/user/7871954-Nguy-n
http://galerie.ghf-ev.org/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
https://www.adpost4u.com/user/profile/111395
https://www.treasury.gov/cgi-bin/re.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
https://getsatisfaction.com/people/nguyendunga3
http://ww2.telechat.info/author/nguyendunga3/
https://www.vocabulary.com/profiles/A0T8YZVZYTOFDM
http://www.quickregister.us/classifieds/user/profile/130862
http://www.sicipiscine.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=449829
http://pandora.nla.gov.au/external..../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
http://www.laboratoriodellessere.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=473807
https://gorod-lugansk.com/user/nguyendunga3/
http://yed.yworks.com/support/qa/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
http://millenniumtechnology.in/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=3023389
http://Ellennation.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
https://www.genuitec.com/forums/users/nguyendunga3
https://showdream.org/user/nguyendunga3/
http://meela.in/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=16639
https://www.ted.com/profiles/22936474
http://www.farmacjachoma.pl/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=676275
https://www.genuitec.com/forums/users/nguyendunga3
https://showdream.org/user/nguyendunga3/
http://meela.in/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=16639
https://www.ted.com/profiles/22936474
http://www.farmacjachoma.pl/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=676275
https://www.weddingbee.com/members/nguyendunga3
http://socdeistvie.info/user/nguyendunga3/
http://bpedk.com.ua/user/nguyendunga3/
http://www.biagiodanielloflash.com/home/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=218469
https://enlinea.unitex.edu.mx/forums/user/nguyendunga3
https://my.uttc.edu/ICS/Academics/C...hange&id=87b79cbe-1451-4a65-9e7e-a2b1c463f541
http://sellytnow.com/user/profile/67954
https://www.pcb.its.dot.gov/PageRed.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
http://dallas-ufa.ru/user/nguyendunga3/
https://www.skyads.aero/author/nguyendunga3/
http://energyua.com/user/nguyendunga3/
https://torgi.gov.ru/forum/user/profile/1137927.page
http://uznt42.ru/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendunga3
http://www.nafttech.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1175793
http://www.educacional.com.br/recur.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
https://equinegateway.com/author/nguyendunga3/
https://nguyendunga3.picturepush.com/profile
http://askme.honeybeesoft.net/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3
https://fest-news.kiev.ua/user/nguyendunga3/
https://vimeo.com/user121875703
https://blip.fm/nguyendunga3
http://www.wg-travel.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1904620
https://myspace.com/nguyendunga3
http://tennesseesheep.org/classifieds/user/profile/236735
http://www.leadclub.net/classifieds/user/profile/177503
https://www.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/bye?htt.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw
https://vsedorogi.org/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=180782
http://blakesector.scumvv.ca/index.php?title=Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://www.adsmee.com/author/nguyendunga3/
https://imoodle.win/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
http://www.orenwiki.ru/index.php?title=Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://yogaasanas.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://championsleage.review/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://italentos.win/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://historydb.date/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://menwiki.men/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://mozillabd.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://nerdgaming.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://scientific-programs.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://dokuwiki.stream/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://valetinowiki.racing/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://wifidb.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://timeoftheworld.date/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://fakenews.win/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://cameradb.review/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://phonographic.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://marvelvsdc.faith/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://marvelcomics.faith/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://myemotion.faith/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://bookingsilo.trade/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://securityholes.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://spinalhub.win/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
http://gematodiatrofi.hua.gr/wiki/index.php?title=Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://acrelinux.stream/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://pediascape.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
http://komiwiki.syktsu.ru/index.php?title=Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://kikipedia.win/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://elearnportal.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
http://parsley.wert.jp/mediawiki/index.php?title=Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://fabnews.faith/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
http://muorigin-wiki.webzen.com/index.php?title=Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://trade-britanica.trade/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://opensourcebridge.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
http://wiki.proezdom.com/index.php?title=Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
http://www.reinventingorganizations...title=Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://humanlove.stream/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://pattern-wiki.win/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://funsilo.date/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://clashofcryptos.trade/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://wikidot.win/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
http://www.hearthhaven.co.uk/wiki/index.php?title=Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
https://morphomics.science/wiki/Ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_tai_Seapoolvn
http://link.bookmarkstar.com/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://instapages.stream/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://pearltreez.stream/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
http://applehitech.com/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://bookmarkfeeds.stream/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://www.instapaper.com/p/nguyendunga3
https://bookmarkingworld.review/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
http://www.diet-fit.com/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
http://esma.xyz/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://bookmarks4.men/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://xypid.win/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://slashdot.org/submission/12229477/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn\
https://sportbookmark.stream/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
http://10lance.com/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://gpsites.stream/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://socialbookmarknew.win/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://ondashboard.win/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://aixindashi.stream/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://linkvault.win/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://freebookmarkstore.win/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://nguyendunga3.doodlekit.com/blog/entry/10452994/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn
http://2learnhow.com/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
http://www.linkagogo.com/go/To?url=108630058
https://weheardit.stream/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
http://justpep.com/videos/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn/
http://buysmartprice.com/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://livebookmark.stream/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://nguyendunga3.doodlekit.com/blog/entry/10452994/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn
http://newsocialbooks.com/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
http://www.pearltrees.com/nguyendunga3
https://saveyoursite.date/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
https://yourbookmark.stream/story.php?title=ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn#discuss
http://nguyendunga3.nation2.com/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn
https://braininjurysvcs.org/members/nguyendunga3/activity/77946/
http://francklutz06to.kazeo.com/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn-a201440824
https://www.blackplanet.com/nguyendunga3/message/21794384
https://nguyendunga3.webs.com/apps/blog/show/48954782-ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn
https://www.gatesofantares.com/players/nguyendunga3/activity/49340/
https://pastebin.fun/y62bfxl8tf
http://nguyendunga3.bravesites.com/entries/general/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn
https://www.storeboard.com/blogs/inspirational/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn/3637941

__
		https://nguyendunga3.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F627232932060413952
https://zenwriting.net/nguyendunga3/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn
https://blocktek.university/members/nguyendunga3/activity/694801/
https://nguyendunga3.bladejournal.com/post/2020/08/23/Ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-Seapoolvn
https://blogfreely.net/nguyendunga3/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn
https://nguyendunga3.page.tl/Ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-Seapoolvn.htm?forceVersion=desktop
https://www.liveinternet.ru/users/lindgreen_ryberg/post473728722
http://nguyendunga3.unblog.fr/2020/08/23/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn/
https://penzu.com/p/54e76073
https://nguyendunga3.webgarden.cz/rubriky/nguyendunga3-s-blog/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai
https://nguyendunga3.bravejournal.net/post/2020/08/23/Ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-Seapoolvn
https://www.openlearning.com/u/nguyendunga3/blog/HoSoKyThuatCongTrinhTaiSeapoolvn
http://nguyendunga3.xtgem.com/__xt_...inh-tai-seapoolvn?__xtblog_block_id=1#xt_blog
http://referralpros.org/members/nguyendunga3/activity/559726/
https://nguyendunga3.hatenablog.com/entry/2020/08/23/185715
https://www.pedicure.com/members/nguyendunga3/activity/21806/
http://adamtibbs.com/elgg2/blog/view/380334/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn
https://vetmarafon.ru/members/nguyendunga3/activity/713780/
https://nguyendunga3.webgarden.at/kategorien/nguyendunga3-s-blog/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai
https://pbase.com/topics/nguyendunga3/ho_so_ky_thuat_cong_trinh_ta
https://writeablog.net/nguyendunga3/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn
https://all4webs.com/nguyendunga3/nmigdxtbxo144.htm
http://nguyendunga3.jigsy.com/entries/general/Ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-Seapoolvn
https://www.shareapin.com/members/nguyendunga3/activity/635798/
https://ourdoings.com/francklutz06todqgg/
http://www.aiuextension.org/members/nguyendunga3/activity/493971/
https://nguyendunga3.podbean.com/e/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn/
https://oil.gy/members/nguyendunga3/activity/545133/
https://postheaven.net/nguyendunga3/ho-so-ky-thuat-cong-trinh-tai-seapoolvn
https://grantgallagher301.shutterfly.com/21​


----------

